# 2016 Maxima Lease Deal...



## Kaylubb (May 28, 2016)

Let me know what you guys think of this one. 
$575 a month, 36 month lease w/ 12k miles a year. 
Only $800 came out of pocket for DMV and first month. It's the SR trim at $38,900. 
My Tax rate is 8.9%. That was tossed onto the payment. Original payment was $529 before that. 
Agreed upon value of car was at $37,xxx (have to check contract again for exact amount) 
About $2k in total of lease cash/incentives including my $800 (so only about $1,200 ish of rebates) 
Money factor: 0.00173 (credit is tier 3-4 ish) 

I think if i would of haggled, I could have gotten a way cheaper sale price. Overall I really love the car and plan on buying it after the lease. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## biftikhar1989 (Jul 9, 2016)

A little bit on the higher end. I leased an SL at the end of May, paying $425/mo with $1000 out of pocket. 36 months, but with 20k miles/year. Considering MSRP difference between the SL and the SR is only $780, even with a 50% residual.. it should be a difference of about $11/month


----------



## Muller21QQQ (Dec 26, 2019)

In fact it's better to save money that to lease a car...


----------



## Dolly5 (Feb 26, 2020)

Muller21QQQ said:


> In fact it's better to save money that to lease a car...


I agree to you.
Ok, for me mortgages, loans and all these things were very hard to understand.
So many issues like miles, month payments and so on…Because of it I hadn’t even thought about using it. The discovery for me was my mother’s want to use it in buying a small house close to sea. She explained me everything, all options, prices and other stuffs. I felt a little bit stupid, because of my stubborn we hadn’t talk to each other about a week. I’ve googled it and some web-sites opened my eyes on this option. From my little market research, Alpha Mortgage Loan Programs became the perfect option for my mom’s plans. All their options were very clear described, with possibility to ask questions. That service helped me to understand my mother’s wants and to apologies. If it’s not much to ask, have a look and reply to me if it is okay or not, maybe I’ve understood something wrong. Thanks a lot.


----------

